# Cannondale Supersix Evo Hi Mod vs. Specialized Tarmac



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Over the years I keep coming back to the realization that my favorite bikes are the all-arounder/GC type bikes that are well suited for almost anything (climbing, sprinting, descending on difficult routes, etc.). One my all-time favorites in that category has been the Tarmac, which I have been able to take on lengthy test rides a couple of times and really like. I am in the process of completing a Caad10 build and have been flirting with the idea of adding a carbon bike later this year as well, mostly for longer days in the saddle and to have another option when I want it. I have ruled out a bunch of bikes recently for subjective reasons, but two that continue to stand out as worthy options are the Specialized Tarmac and the Cannondale SuperSix Evo Hi Mod given the quality and value that they present. If i go this route, the Caad10 would primarily be a change of pace bike, crit/race bike, and trainer/zwift bike. 

I would love to hear your thoughts on these two bikes, especially from those that have owned and/or ridden both. I am really not interested in other pure road options right now though to be honest (I recently ruled out both the new Madone and the Bianchi Specialissima due to price), but welcome all comparisons between the Tarmac, SS Evo HM, and the Caad10. 

The only other option hanging in the balance that interests me at all is to simply keep the Caad10 as my do everything road bike and add a gravel grinder like a Cannondale Slate or Specialized Diverge for some of the cool gravel races they have near me annually. The problem with that option is that I live in a pretty metro area and would have to travel an 1-1.5 hours to really get the full benefit of the gravel grinder and I am not convinced I would get to do that very often given everything I have going on at work and in life. Road riding fits into the schedule fairly easily, but getting out to the trails and mountains is a bit of challenge here (man I miss Oregon and Virginia sometimes). Thank you all in advance for any insight you can provide.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I owned a 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3. It was a nice bike but over time I noticed it was overly stiff resulting in a rough ride especially on less than perfect roads. I even lowered the tire pressure to 85 psi and still it was rough. I think part of the problem also was the small size 52cm frame I ride. My understanding is the newer SL5 has a smoother ride but I have not tried one. About a year a go I bought a Cannondale EVO and really like it, much smoother than the Tarmac and still plenty stiff. I also like the more traditional look of it better. I didn't feel paying a lot more for HiMod was worth it and find the standard EVO to be a really good ride.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I owned a 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3. It was a nice bike but over time I noticed it was overly stiff resulting in a rough ride especially on less than perfect roads. I even lowered the tire pressure to 85 psi and still it was rough. I think part of the problem also was the small size 52cm frame I ride. My understanding is the newer SL5 has a smoother ride but I have not tried one. About a year a go I bought a Cannondale EVO and really like it, much smoother than the Tarmac and still plenty stiff. I also like the more traditional look of it better. I didn't feel paying a lot more for HiMod was worth it and find the standard EVO to be a really good ride.


Thank you. The comfort and light weight for the SS Evo HM are big selling points for me given that I already have a stiffer Caad10. I am a 52cm in both bikes as well. I am probably going to be looking for a frameset regardless of which bike I choose. Both of these framesets are priced well and there isn't much of difference between the two price wise. I like the look of the new Tarmac a little more though.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Coincidentally I ride with two guys who have both and they like the Cannondale much more saying it's smoother without giving up anything as compared to the Tarmac. Both their Tarmacs are several years old and they got the Super 6 last year though so that might not mean anything now.

Not that you asked but rather than a "gravel bike" (if you go that route) consider a cross bike with road gearing. Generally speaking a cross bike will be much better at filling in for your road bike with a simple tires change while not losing anything on gravel as compared to a true gravel bike (unless you were to get a super sensitive handling cross bike).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Coincidentally I ride with two guys who have both and they like the Cannondale much more saying it's smoother without giving up anything as compared to the Tarmac. Both their Tarmacs are several years old and they got the Super 6 last year though so that might not mean anything now.
> 
> Not that you asked but rather than a "gravel bike" (if you go that route) consider a cross bike with road gearing. Generally speaking a cross bike will be much better at filling in for your road bike with a simple tires change while not losing anything on gravel as compared to a true gravel bike (unless you were to get a super sensitive handling cross bike).


Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## Da_Reverend (Dec 9, 2015)

Last year I purchased a SuperSix Evo HiMod (MY2014) in addition to my CAAD10 (MY2012). Though comparing geometry of road frames is not overly complicated, I very much liked the idea that I could easily copy the bike fitting of my CAAD10 (given that geometry of both frames is practically identical). What I wanted to achieve was just two road bikes with the same fitting but the one a bit more robust (CAAD10 has wider tires, alu clincher wheels e.g.) and the other one as light as it reasonably could be (SuperSix is equipped with carbon tubular wheels, Hollowgram etc.)

Further, I like the shifting cables routed outside the frame (for maintenance purposes). (MY2016 Cannondale frames have internal routing I think as well as the Tarmac).

What I do not like about (some) MY2016 SuperSix models is the "PressFit BB30A" bottom bracket shell which unnecessarily limits crank set options and is adding one more item to the long list of brillant BB specs. 

What I do not like about the Tarmac* is the frame weight (point applies even to the S-Works version) - for a pricey top-notch non aero frame just not competive.

*) Apart from the looks which is a matter of individual taste so I refrain from making any comments.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Da_Reverend said:


> Last year I purchased a SuperSix Evo HiMod (MY2014) in addition to my CAAD10 (MY2012). Though comparing geometry of road frames is not overly complicated, I very much liked the idea that I could easily copy the bike fitting of my CAAD10 (given that geometry of both frames is practically identical). What I wanted to achieve was just two road bikes with the same fitting but the one a bit more robust (CAAD10 has wider tires, alu clincher wheels e.g.) and the other one as light as it reasonably could be (SuperSix is equipped with carbon tubular wheels, Hollowgram etc.)
> 
> Further, I like the shifting cables routed outside the frame (for maintenance purposes). (MY2016 Cannondale frames have internal routing I think as well as the Tarmac).
> 
> ...


Thanks! How do you like the ride quality of the Evo compared to the Caad? I am leaning toward the Evo as of now, but still not 100% sure.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

IMO (not worth much), you can't go wrong with the EVO SuperSix HiMod if it fits you (long reach versus stack compared to some other popular race geometry bikes). It's a damn fine racing frame: light, stable, and comfortable.

Put a Praxis PF30 adapter on it and you're good to go.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> IMO (not worth much), you can't go wrong with the EVO SuperSix HiMod if it fits you (long reach versus stack compared to some other popular race geometry bikes). It's a damn fine racing frame: light, stable, and comfortable.
> 
> Put a Praxis PF30 adapter on it and you're good to go.


Thanks tvad, that's what I am thinking as well. I already know the geometry works for me (hence the Caad10) and in fact it is one of the few bikes that I don't get toe overlap on in a 52cm. I am definitely going with a Praxis, bbinfinite, or wheels manufacturing external bb30 unit as well. After mulling this over constantly and hearing from you guys, I am about 99.9% sure the SS Evo Hi Mod will be the next project. I think I just got hung up on the respect I have for the Tarmac, which is also a great bike, but priced a bit too high when compared to the SS Evo Hi Mod (I basically get a top of the line lightweight frame for cheaper than a mid grade carbon Tarmac. Can't beat it). I sincerely appreciate all of you taking the time to help a confused brotha out.  Take care.


----------



## Da_Reverend (Dec 9, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks! How do you like the ride quality of the Evo compared to the Caad? I am leaning toward the Evo as of now, but still not 100% sure.


Quite honestly, I believe the wheels/tyres make a difference, maybe the 1.2 kg difference in overall bike weight (thereof some 0.6 kg attributable to the frame sets) - but rather not the frame stiffness, comfort or whatever. 

Maybe that's just because I am a skinny grimpeur (stiffness is not my biggest concern with any current carbon/aluminium frame) and/or not very sensitive a rider


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone above mentioned the ride quality of a Tarmac SL3, they were IMO the stiffest of the Tarmacs. The new version (and even the SL4) are much more forgiving without giving up torsional stiffness.
I've got a new S-Works and I've ridden a SuperSix EVO Black Inc. The EVO wins hands down if you're a weight weenie. That said, the reason I own the S-Works is because at 210lbs and making some decent power, I didn't like the way the EVO felt under power. Without getting into the argument of the losses or gains associated with stiffness,,, I just didn't like that I could feel the EVO flex and get chain rub up front under power. It just bugs me when that happens. No matter how hard I hammer on the Tarmac, it doesn't give in a perceptible manner. As for ride quality, I think it's pretty damn smooth the way I have it built up.
Aside from that, I prefer the curvy lines on the Tarmac. The CAAD and SuperSix look a little too traditional for my taste with the straight lines.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rcb78 said:


> Someone above mentioned the ride quality of a Tarmac SL3, they were IMO the stiffest of the Tarmacs. The new version (and even the SL4) are much more forgiving without giving up torsional stiffness.
> I've got a new S-Works and I've ridden a SuperSix EVO Black Inc. The EVO wins hands down if you're a weight weenie. That said, the reason I own the S-Works is because at 210lbs and making some decent power, I didn't like the way the EVO felt under power. Without getting into the argument of the losses or gains associated with stiffness,,, I just didn't like that I could feel the EVO flex and get chain rub up front under power. It just bugs me when that happens. No matter how hard I hammer on the Tarmac, it doesn't give in a perceptible manner. As for ride quality, I think it's pretty damn smooth the way I have it built up.
> Aside from that, I prefer the curvy lines on the Tarmac. The CAAD and SuperSix look a little too traditional for my taste with the straight lines.


This is a good perspective to have, so thank you. At my fittest, I am in the 165-170lb range, but as a former wrestler and football player, I carry more muscle mass than other cyclists and can get up to 185+lbs in the offseason or early season easily. I also can lay a decent amount of power down, so this could be an area of concern that I need to look into. None of the local Cannondale shops currently has a Supersix Evo HM for me to test yet, so that's why I can't say 100% the SS Evo HM is it. Based on reviews I have read, the feedback I have received from others, and how much I liked my test rides on the Caad10 and the Synapse, I feel like that's the direction things are heading, but if I feel the bike flexing under load, I will be going with a Tarmac instead.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> This is a good perspective to have, so thank you. At my fittest, I am in the 165-170lb range, but as a former wrestler and football player, I carry more muscle mass than other cyclists and can get up to 185+lbs in the offseason or early season easily. I also can lay a decent amount of power down, so this could be an area of concern that I need to look into. None of the local Cannondale shops currently has a Supersix Evo HM for me to test yet, so that's why I can't say 100% the SS Evo HM is it. Based on reviews I have read, the feedback I have received from others, and how much I liked my test rides on the Caad10 and the Synapse, I feel like that's the direction things are heading, but if I feel the bike flexing under load, I will be going with a Tarmac instead.


Speaking of perspective........when the topic is frames that guys like Cavendish, Greipel and Sagan sprint on for a living it's kind of hard to imagine that they aren't stiff enough for the power of some dude on the internet. 
I doubt you'll have an issue with flame flex.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Speaking of perspective........when the topic is frames that guys like Cavendish, Greipel and Sagan sprint on for a living it's kind of hard to imagine that they aren't stiff enough for the power of some dude on the internet.
> I doubt you'll have an issue with flame flex.


Not sure where you are going with this Jay, but my post was in rsponse to rcb78 indicating that *he actually experienced flexing on a SS Evo* while riding. Moreover, I've never seen Cavendish or Greipel race on an SS Evo HM. Sagan did on the old model, but the new model has significantly thinner tube shapes (some of the thinnest I have seen on carbon road bike to be honest) and that is one of the things that concerns me a little bit. Like I said above, I will know where I stand on things once I get a chance to test ride one. Thank you for the post though (I think)....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Not sure where you are going with this Jay, but my post was in rsponse to rcb78 indicating that *he actually experienced flexing on a SS Evo* while riding. Moreover, I've never seen Cavendish or Greipel race on an SS Evo HM. Sagan did on the old model, but the new model has significantly thinner tube shapes (some of the thinnest I have seen on carbon road bike to be honest) and that is one of the things that concerns me a little bit. Like I said above, I will know where I stand on things once I get a chance to test ride one. Thank you for the post though (I think)....


I was trying to be polite but I'll spell it out more clearly. I suggest you take with a grain of salt when strangers on the internet say they are to powerful for frames that world class sprinters seem to have no problem with.

Regardless of who used which year's model in the past I think it's safe to say Cannondale didn't design their new flagship model such that it can't be used by powerful riders.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

And this is what I meant when I said I wasn't going to get into the debate about if flex, there's already a thread for that.
I don't think flex will keep anyone from winning any races, I simply don't like the way it feels. My opinion has nothing to with power transfer as I stated before or whether it's actually a problem.
Also, last I checked, none of those guys you mentioned sprint on a SuperSix. The bikes they do sprint on I think are very well suited to that discipline.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Speaking of perspective........when the topic is frames that guys like Cavendish, Greipel and Sagan sprint on for a living it's kind of hard to imagine that they aren't stiff enough for the power of some dude on the internet.
> I doubt you'll have an issue with flame flex.


You could be absolutely right, so I appreciate the clarification. There is also the reality though that some people have experienced flexing and rub on different "world tour" caliber frames over the years. See Sheldon Brown's blog post on Rinnard's frame deflection testing for a deeper discussion of the issue. That's why I said I have to try it to be certain.

The Rinard Frame Deflection Test


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rcb78 said:


> And this is what I meant when I said I wasn't going to get into the debate about if flex, there's already a thread for that.
> I don't think flex will keep anyone from winning any races, I simply don't like the way it feels. My opinion has nothing to with power transfer as I stated before or whether it's actually a problem.
> Also, last I checked, none of those guys you mentioned sprint on a SuperSix. The bikes they do sprint on I think are very well suited to that discipline.


By all means if you don't like the way it feels that's cool, don't ride it. Not trying to imply you should do anything but. I don't want to debate if frame flex matters or not either. My only point was that all these high end frames are very capable for powerful riders so people who feel they flex to much should be taken with a grain of salt and a person should decided for themself.

By the way I ride what was, the year it was made, the second best stiffness to weight frame on the market (according to Tour magazine) and it's not all that light so you can imagine it's quite stiff. 
I'm only 150 pounds. Powerful for a local yokal but in the large world of cycling certainly a nobody in terms of power. And depending how the front der it set up and which gear I'm in I can get chain rub up front under power too. A frame with no flex wouldn't be rideable.......so again when a stranger on the internet talks about frame flex I'll suggest taking it with a grain of salt.

I'm not trying to be a jerk here and attack what you said. Just that no one should make a decision based on it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sagan never rode a real EVO. 

Not only was it not the stock tubing or anything the entire mold was custom for him. If you think his layup wasn't custom along with the mold you're crazy.


That being said, the EVO is the more comfortable of the two for sure. Other characteristics are probably quite even. I've had an SL4 for a long time now, it's a good bike. Once I get rid of it's ugly paint job it'll be even better. If I had the choice now I'd buy the 25.4 seatpost without question. So EVO it would be.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sagan never rode a real EVO.
> 
> Not only was it not the stock tubing or anything the entire mold was custom for him. If you think his layup wasn't custom along with the mold you're crazy.


That would go along with the argument I was making a couple months ago regarding "ghost" custom frames in the pro peloton (a statement for which I was crucified in these threads). 

If you can provide some proof of your claim, it will go a long way.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sagan never rode a real EVO.
> 
> Not only was it not the stock tubing or anything the entire mold was custom for him. If you think his layup wasn't custom along with the mold you're crazy.


Like I said: "Regardless of who used which year's model in the past I think it's safe to say Cannondale didn't design their new flagship model such that it can't be used by powerful riders"

So okay, Sagen didn't use a stock bike. I don't think it really changes the point I was trying to get across.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

tvad said:


> That would go along with the argument I was making a couple months ago regarding "ghost" custom frames in the pro peloton (a statement for which I was crucified in these threads).
> 
> If you can provide some proof of your claim, it will go a long way.


I would, but I don't have to.

This is common knowledge, it wasn't a secret, in fact it was widely publicized.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I was just told there aren't many of these in the country in my size and that my LBS (which is pretty big) doesn't have any plans to bring one in for stock in the near future (seems weird for the flagship bike from one of their major brands...), so I may not get to test ride one anytime soon unfortunately. That's not a huge deal since I am currently still working on the Caad10, but if they're not available once I'm ready, I may have to go in another direction with the next project. And before anyone goes off on it, I won't buy a bike unless I test ride it first, period. I know others may be fine making a purchase without a test ride, but that's not what I like to do.... Bummer.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I was just told there aren't many of these in the country in my size and that my LBS (which is pretty big) doesn't have any plans to bring one in for stock in the near future (seems weird for the flagship bike from one of their major brands...), so I may not get to test ride one anytime soon unfortunately. That's not a huge deal since I am currently still working on the Caad10, but if they're not available once I'm ready, I may have to go in another direction with the next project. And before anyone goes off on it, I won't buy a bike unless I test ride it first, period. I know others may be fine making a purchase without a test ride, but that's not what I like to do.... Bummer.


Just test ride a standard EVO, I don't think the difference in flex if there is any will be noticeable.
You could save a bunch of money by buying the regular EVO as whole bike. You could swap out any components you don't like.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> Just test ride a standard EVO, I don't think the difference in flex if there is any will be noticeable.
> You could save a bunch of money by buying the regular EVO as whole bike. You could swap out any components you don't like.


Thanks, but I don't like the external cable routing on the standard and I want a bike that is di2 compatible. The standard Evo doesn't really seem like an upgrade or worthwhile addition to my Caad10.

Plus a Hi Mod frameset is only $2500, not a huge increase over the price of a standard Evo given the added technology/improvements.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

They don't make it easy sometimes (bike companies, distributors and retailers).


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk here and attack what you said. Just that no one should make a decision based on it.


Not saying you're a jerk, but just like me, you're just guy on the internet. And while you may have more posts in this forum, there's at least one or two forums out there where I'm sure I have more, just so we're on an even playing field. You just have more to say here than I do.

I was giving my experience because, like I said, after test riding both, I felt the Tarmac was better for me and stated why. Now he has that information and can go and test ride them while knowing things to look out for.

I'm glad you agree that bottom end flex is possible on stiff frames. Having ridden both the frames that are being talked about, the Tarmac didn't rub like the EVO. I can 'make' the Tarmac rub in odd gear combos like you mention, but the EVO rubbed in combos I actually use, the Tarmac doesn't. Heck, for all I know it's their one piece spider crank that's flexing and my 3d+ is more stable, who knows.

As for different models for the pro guys,, it definitely happens. A friend of mine picked up a used Felt frame that weight 250gr over what was expected. He called them up, and asked about it after meeting a rep at Sea Otter. They ran the serial number and it turns out that it was a special 'sprint' layup that was produced for someone in the European peloton and was never sold on the open market. Somehow it made it to the US and into my friends hands a few years after it was taken out of service. Probably like Cervelo does every year with their retired team bikes.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks, but I don't like the external cable routing on the standard and I want a bike that is di2 compatible. The standard Evo doesn't really seem like an upgrade or worthwhile addition to my Caad10.
> 
> Plus a Hi Mod frameset is only $2500, not a huge increase over the price of a standard Evo given the added technology/improvements.


Where did you find a Hi Mod frameset for $2500? That seems like a great deal!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BigPoser said:


> Where did you find a Hi Mod frameset for $2500? That seems like a great deal!


The biggest Cannondale vendor in my area said they could get it for me at that price.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> They don't make it easy sometimes (bike companies, distributors and retailers).


You are absolutely right, which is why I personally don't find fault with all of the folks that ride/fall in love with Specialized, Trek, Fuji, and Giant bikes. The fact of the matter is that they are available and that the majority of really good and accessible bike shops carry them, which presents opportunities to see them in person, get fit on them, and to take them out for a test ride, etc. You add to that other people you may know and/or come in contact that ride them, which presents more of an opportunity to ask them their opinions, etc. 

I think more cyclists will try and appreciate other brands more when they have more of an opportunity to gain exposure to and experience with those brands. It's just really tough to get a look at some brands. I have also been told by another really solid shop here that I would have to order a Bianchi Specialissima frameset and get it shipped in before I could even see it in person. I realize that some people might be ok with that, but that just doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and thoughts. I have decided to go with a Tarmac as my follow-up project to my Caad10. Now, I am jus trying to decide between the black Pro Race frameset and a SWorks frameset. I will likely take my time with that one since I will already have the Caad10 up and running, so I may shoot for the purple Sworks. We'll see, but thank you again.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Same reason I went with the S-Works, that model comes in more color options. I know that for me it will ride just as nicely as the Pro, but my wife (who is a keeper) told me to quit whining, pony up and get the one that comes in the color I want, even if it costs nearly 1k more. Her reasoning was that in a year or two from now, I'd still want the color and just end up spending the money all over again when I should have just done it the first time around. Seems like sound logic to me.
In my case it was the all black frameset. I like the stealth look, but even more that that, I like that it's the only frameset that doesn't actually have 'Specialized' plastered all over it. It says S-Works on the down tube and has the 'S' on the headtube, no other branding anywhere else. We all know what it is so no need for it to 'scream' it's name out right?
That said, the purple one is very cool. If they did it in a more blue/dark blue it would have been a much harder choice for me. Something like the blue colorway on the older SL4 Nibali frameset.


----------



## wradom (Mar 28, 2015)

That is a great deal. At the LBS near me all the top bike frames, hm evo, s works tarmac, bianchis (basically everything but the Fuji SL and Transonic) are listed at ~4k until two or three years pass and then the price starts to fall. A friend of mine is looking at a S-works tarmac from 2012 that is still listed at 2k...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wradom said:


> That is a great deal. At the LBS near me all the top bike frames, hm evo, s works tarmac, bianchis (basically everything but the Fuji SL and Transonic) are listed at ~4k until two or three years pass and then the price starts to fall. A friend of mine is looking at a S-works tarmac from 2012 that is still listed at 2k...


It really kind of has to be in that range for the current model year because you can get full bike with Ultegra for like $4,000. I don't think it is a special deal by much.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's really part of what makes it such a great option. If only I could find one to test ride....


----------



## wradom (Mar 28, 2015)

That is a good point Cannondales are competitively priced (not unlike fuji). I haven't seen their frames advertised alone from a shop before, only on ebay really..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wradom said:


> That is a good point Cannondales are competitively priced (not unlike fuji). I haven't seen their frames advertised alone from a shop before, only on ebay really..


Yeah, they don't advertise them because they prefer to sell complete bikes for some reason. Just call a local dealer or two and see what they can quote you.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just heard they have some 2015 Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Racing Edition bikes with Sram Red leftover at some pretty good prices if anyone is interested in that. They are like $4500 for what was a $7000 or so bike. I don't think those models are Di2 compatible though....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I just heard they have some 2015 Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Racing Edition bikes with Sram Red leftover at some pretty good prices if anyone is interested in that. They are like $4500 for what was a $7000 or so bike. I don't think those models are Di2 compatible though....


But they are eTap compatible. So about $5500 total for an eTap Evo...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> But they are eTap compatible. So about $5500 total for an eTap Evo...


This is true. That would be a crazy light bike with a decent set of wheels. I hear Sram eTap is going to start out $2000+ though... I still think it is an exciting product despite the price tag.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The upgrade kit should be about $1100-1600. You can also easily sell the Red shifters and derailleurs to get back some money. Obviously keep the brakes and crank.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice, that's a pretty solid option then...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's what it looks like, but the Atlanta based shop indicated they could get it significantly cheaper:

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD, Racing Edition - Bike Doctor of Waldorf


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I've not had time to read the other posts so forgive me if this is redundant.

I had been riding a tarmac s-works sl3 for several years and it still hangs on the wall of my office/den.

Just about two years ago I bought the cannondale hi-mod disc/di2 synapse. The main difference seems to be that the synapse corners better. The stack height is really not much different than the sl3 although I believe specialized has now shortened the head tube on the tarmac.

As far as ride goes, I really don't notice any difference in comfort.

To be fair, I've only been on the sl3 a few times since I got the hi-mod. I'm much faster descending on the hi-mod and, since my riding partners and I are addicted to climbing and descending, the sl3 now feels obsolete.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

tvad said:


> That would go along with the argument I was making a couple months ago regarding "ghost" custom frames in the pro peloton (a statement for which I was crucified in these threads).
> 
> If you can provide some proof of your claim, it will go a long way.





MMsRepBike said:


> I would, but I don't have to.
> 
> This is common knowledge, it wasn't a secret, in fact it was widely publicized.


In addition to custom sized frames, the carbon layup of protour rider bikes are different also, usually thicker/stiffer in the critical areas. There was someone on weightweenies recently who bought an Evo hi mod from the cannondale team which weighed similar to a non hi mod evo and had a slightly different BB. CyclingTips also had an article about protour bikes having a different/heavier layup for several teams.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I noticed that some of the new custom painted Madones that Trek is riding are labeled as pro team versions. Probably custom there as well. With carbon it's quite easy to have a custom layup bike. Custom mold is not so easy or cheap so that's quite rare, Sagan's case is still quite rare, but layups all day long.

I've noticed that the new Foil hasn't been under the Orica guys at all really. I've heard rumblings from them about it being a little too compliant for their racing needs. I suspect quite soon we'll see them on some stiffened up versions for this year. I see Orica AIS is still riding the old ones. Probably will be custom spec for the racers, us mortals like the comfort stuff.

As for the racing version of the Evo up there, I see how that won't really work. External routing setup. I find my only external routed bike to be a fair bit harder to clean. Cables are a pain to work around. Not the cleanest looking either.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> As for the racing version of the Evo up there, I see how that won't really work. External routing setup. I find my only external routed bike to be a fair bit harder to clean. Cables are a pain to work around. Not the cleanest looking either.


I owned a 2013 SuperSix Evo Hi Mod. Mechanical exterior cabling. It wasn't a problem whatsoever to clean, and I found the external cables looked "classic". I really liked that bike.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe another option to consider is the Fuji SL frameset? At $2k MSRP that thing seems like a steal.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Maybe another option to consider is the Fuji SL frameset? At $2k MSRP that thing seems like a steal.


It's a great option, they are tough to get in your hands as well, but it seems like a pretty incredible bike. They are actually going for $1800 at Performance and one local shop here. The Felt F1 is around the same price and is another good one.

There are no more SS Evo HM framesets in my size in the US apparently and nobody can say when there will be. I will likely focus on finishing the Caad10 build for now and then decide my next move later, but go into it with the Tarmac in pole position. The inventory on everything in my size (including the Tarmac) seems really low for this time of year. There are some great deals out there though.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Rashadabd said:


> There are no more SS Evo HM framesets in my size in the US...


What's your size?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

tvad said:


> What's your size?


I am a 52cm


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Here's what it looks like, but the Atlanta based shop indicated they could get it significantly cheaper:
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD, Racing Edition - Bike Doctor of Waldorf


Trek Superstore has it on their web site for $3,900 that is a killer deal.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That is pretty incredible.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Fuji SL framesets are pretty much out of stock as well. I was told they have a few left in larger sizes, but that's it. No idea when more will be available....


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

I have S-works 2015. I test rode Supersix EVO before I made decision. It was a tough call. I like both of them. EVO is lighter but I like Tarmac for sprinting. What I said might be subjective, so take your time to test ride it. I like the look of Tarmac, and I was getting a pretty significant discount from the team, so that was easy to make a decision for Tarmac.


----------

